# Menopause is turning me into a sook!



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Hubby left 30 minutes ago for a week long trip for work & karate competition.
I already miss him! :scratchhead: Last night I cried because he didn't wake me up to initiate sex when he came to bed. He was lovely when I shook him awake in the middle of the night sobbing for no apparent reason. 
What is happening to me? I used to be strong. I sure hope this emotional mushy person I am turning into is only temporary. (As much as hubby finds it amusing)


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Bellavista, what does your doc say about your hormone levels? Some years ago I turned into a raving lunatic, and it was with some relief that I discovered that I had entered an early menopause. I was put on Granny Patches (HRT), and within 3 weeks the difference was staggering. No more emotional mood swings, night sweats or aching joints! Many people don't believe in HRT, but for me it has been a sanity saver.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm on biodentical hormones too. I did it because I was turning into a raving lunatic as well. For 2 weeks a month I either cried or hated everyone. Terrible way to live so I fixed it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I used some hormone cream that they sell at the Wild Oats (health food place). It had natural estrogens and progesterone. It made a huge difference


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

At the moment I am not on anything. I have been trying to tough it out, but since I am awake all through the night with hot flushes, I think I do need to get something. I prefer natural where possible, next time I get paid I will go to the natural health store.
I DO need a new doctor, mine is hopeless. Just looks at my blood tests & says, 'Yeah, looks like you are approaching menopause.' That's it. Takes my money & shuffles me out the door.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

All my doctor did was prescribe me antidepressants. LOL


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> All my doctor did was prescribe me antidepressants. LOL


Which is like trying to kill an ant with an atom bomb! I went down that route, too, Mavash, until I found a good doctor.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Read this book. 

What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About PREmenopause

I have the natural progesterone cream and it's made a world of difference to me.

Dr. Lee has a bunch of other books about balancing hormones, menopause etc.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes you need to get checked out. I went through the natural health route and take herbs (chaste berry mainly) to boost my progesterone as I am oestrogen dominant. You need to find out which hormones are ruling your life ... this IS 'fixable'.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Well at the moment I just want to jump hubby's bones everytime I see him, a big change from my previous state, so there is change in hormone levels there, then if he does not want sex as soon as I think of it, I cry. I never used to cry! Especially over sex!
thankfully thus far he is being very understanding.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm about ready for the change.. and during stressful times now, or that couple days before I start....I could just turn on the water spigots & not mean to at all.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

See what we all have to face one day! boooooooo!!!
thumbs way way down on this one!

im glad that your hubby is finding light in it though. Nothing worse than being wild in your hormones and your man doesnt understand you. seems as if hes doing a good job to comfort you


----------

